# [solved]postfix will sasl nich benutzen

## skydoom

Hallo,

ich bin nach folgender Anleitung gegangen (allerdings ohne den mysql teil, weil ich das nicht brauche): http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml

meine main.cf:

 *Quote:*   

> queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
> 
> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> 
> daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
> ...

 

meine sasl2/smtp.conf

 *Quote:*   

> mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
> 
> pwcheck_method: saslauthd
> 
> 

 

mein fehler:

bei der Stelle in der Anleitung um per Telnet zu prüfen ob postfix sasl benutzt, kommen nicht die beiden geforderten zeilen, bei mir kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> 
> Connected to localhost.
> 
> Escape character is '^]'.
> ...

 

Deshalb, wahrscheinlich, kommt beim Versuch eine Mail von einem Client aus, wie zB thunderbird, zu senden "Relay access denied"

Tipps?

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Thu Jan 15, 2009 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nanos

Hallo

Poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von "postconf -a"

Gruß

Roland

----------

## skydoom

ausgabe von postconf -a

 *Quote:*   

> skydoom dennis # postconf -a
> 
> cyrus
> 
> dovecot
> ...

 

da stimmt wohl was nicht?

weil eigentlich benutze ich kein dovecot! 

grüße

dennis

----------

## ConiKost

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> ausgabe von postconf -a
> 
>  *Quote:*   skydoom dennis # postconf -a
> 
> cyrus
> ...

 

Wieso? Das zeigt doch nur die installierten SASL-Varianten... und das passt  :Wink:  Postfix hat das Cyrus-SASL und das Dovecot-SASL dabei...

----------

## skydoom

und woran liegts dann? ich weiß, doofe frage.

----------

## nanos

Sorry, war mein Fehler.

postconf -a zeigt die installierbaren SASL Varianten an.

Ich wollte eigentlich die Ausgabe von 

postconf -A

Das zeigt nämlich die wirklich installierten SASL Varianten an.

Und wenn Du hier keine Ausgabe bekommst, dann würde das bedeuten das Du postfix ohne sasl USE-Flag emerged hast.

----------

## skydoom

ausgabe von postconf -A:

 *Quote:*   

> skydoom / # postconf -A
> 
> cyrus
> 
> 

 

----------

## skydoom

hey leute,

sorry für doppelpost, aber ich habe es noch einmal probiert. Email senden geht, jedoch erscheinen immer noch nicht die beiden geforderten Zeilen wenn ich per telnet auf port 25 gehe. Deshalb mache ich mir sorgen, dass ich mir ein open relay gebaut hab...die Frage ist, ist das so? sind meine smtpd_recipient_restrictions sicher? 

Config ist immer noch die selbe.

grüße

dennis

edit: 

beim versenden bei gezwungenem tls, erscheint folgendes:  Out: 454 4.7.0 TLS not available due to local problem

----------

## nanos

Es gibt mehrere Testseiten wo du dein Relay überprüfen kannst.

Hier eine ganz gute Seite mit mehreren Tests.

http://www.checkor.com/

----------

## skydoom

Hier das Ergebnis:

```
220 mail.skydoom.de ESMTP Postfix

HELO ortest.checkor.com

250 mail.skydoom.de

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: test@checkor.com

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: test1@checkor.com

554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM:

501 5.5.4 Syntax: MAIL FROM:

RCPT TO: test1@checkor.com

503 5.5.1 Error: need MAIL command

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: spam@mail.skydoom.de

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: test1@checkor.com

554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: spam@mail.skydoom.de

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: test1@checkor.com

554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: spam@mail.skydoom.de

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: test1@mail.skydoom.de

550 5.1.1 : Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: spam@mail.skydoom.de

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: "test1@test.com"@mail.skydoom.de

554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied

RSET

250 2.0.0 Ok

MAIL FROM: spam@mail.skydoom.de

250 2.1.0 Ok

RCPT TO: @mail.skydoom.de:spamtest@checkor.com

554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied 
```

Ich denke mal, das da so viele Relay access denied stehen, ist erwünscht?  :Smile: 

----------

## nanos

Genau, und nun zu der anderen Sache:

Ich habe eben auf deinen Server verbunden und kann die fehlenden Zeilen ganz gut sehen.

Hier der Ablauf der Tenlnet Verbindung, die Zeilen in rot musst Du eingeben.

telnet mail.skydoom.de 25

Trying 93.130.13.165...

Connected to mail.skydoom.de.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mail.skydoom.de ESMTP Postfix

EHLO test.test.de

250-mail.skydoom.de

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

----------

## skydoom

k, habs eben getestet. Allerdings möchte er nicht über TLS senden, Thunderbird sagt: 

 *Quote:*   

> Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Es konnte nicht per STARTTLS mit dem SMTP-Sercer skydoom.de Kontakt aufgenommen werden, da er STARTTLS nicht in Verbindung mit EHLO unterstützt.

 

Liegts jetzt am Server oder an Thunderbird?

----------

## nanos

Also hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

Am Besten Du suchst nach der Fehlermeldung und probierst die angegebenen Lösungsvorschläge aus.

----------

## skydoom

Alles klar! Dankeschön  :Smile: 

edit: Das Problem lag an falschen Certs, hab die nochmal gemacht und nu passts^^

----------

